
The Next Decade of .NET Open Source - dustinmoris
http://www.aaronstannard.com/next-decade-dotnet/
======
Sharparam
Why shouldn't you be able to dismiss complaints about breaking changes with
"the project uses SemVer"? That's the point of using semantic versioning in
the first place.

If there are breaking changes, the major version is increased. Consumers
upgrading to a new major version and not expecting breaking changes strikes me
as irresponsible.

